# 3-18-13



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Weatherman said 5 to 10 out of the SW. Headed to the South shore spots to get out of the wind and started having a pretty good night. The first two fish ran and did not get a shot, but from then on it was on. Next fish was right at 23 inches and had two more over 20.Been at for about two hours and the wind shifts to the NE and blowing a full blown gail. wind was at least 20 to 25 mph. Headed North to get out of the wind and then it started to rain. Took it to the house. Fish quality was good and water was about a 5 foot visibility. Fish from 23 to 14


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Fine slabs there..


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats

Kevin


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Hows the deck lighting do boss?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Paul the deck light is great. Lights up the interior and can now see what I'm doing. Thanks for a great job. You want to go gigging one night give me a call.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome, do you like the red light too?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I put some red rope light in the rig late last fall. Wouldn't trade it for anything. Nice fish!! Getting that time


----------

